# C & P Tel Co.



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

This is definetely the oldest insulator I have dug. I reads C & P Tel Co. I would like to know how much it's worth or any information you have on it. Thanks, Joey.


----------



## the ham man (Jul 9, 2011)

Embossing


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jul 9, 2011)

I can't tell you about value, but I've seen them around since 
 I once worked with C&P Telephone when I was much younger. In my opininon, they aren't common.

 Mike

 KE4MW


----------



## 143Tallboy (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks aqua from the picture, the style number is a CD 121, they book at $5 - $10 in the latest price guide. There are 2 embossing variations, one with a number on the dome, one without - same value for both. Different colours bring more money - blue books at 10 -15. If you could find one in Green or yellow green the value goes up to 100 -300. 

 Yes, I'm an insulator geek ;-)


----------

